# Español: 慢条斯理



## loveisall

Hola amigos

Como se dice 慢条斯理 en este caso:

你说话办事不要那么慢条斯理的，看着就别扭！

Gracias por su aportacion!


----------



## Suntoo

慢条斯理 更多的是指说话跟做事情上。


----------



## loveisall

Como se dice en espanol por favor


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Que no tardes en hacer tu tarea; no malgastes el tiempo. 就這樣吧


----------



## loveisall

viajero_canjeado said:


> Que no tardes en hacer tu tarea; no malgastes el tiempo. 就這樣吧


 Hola viajero,parece que es una buena sugerencia!
Pero mi pregunta origenal queda no muy claro.

Gracias!


----------



## Loriquero

Creo que puede decirse "hacer las cosas sin ganas" pero no estoy seguro que ese es el sentido de la frase en chino.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Loriquero,
Tengo entendido que la frase mas bien senala una actitud bien lenta y cuidadosa, meticulosa. Entonces el sentido de la oracion es mas o menos lo siguiente: no pasen mucho tiempo en hacer cada tarea, sino que en cuanto encuentres una tarea, hazlo con rapidez y eficencia.
Un saludo!


----------



## loveisall

viajero_canjeado said:


> Loriquero,
> Tengo entendido que la frase mas bien senala una actitud bien lenta y cuidadosa, meticulosa. Entonces el sentido de la oracion es mas o menos lo siguiente: no pasen mucho tiempo en hacer cada tarea, sino que en cuanto encuentres una tarea, hazlo con rapidez y eficencia.
> Un saludo!



Que significa?


----------



## loveisall

eficiencia?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

是啊，我打錯了


----------



## loveisall

viajero_canjeado said:


> 是啊，我打錯了


呵呵，精神可嘉！多谢啦！
Gracias por todo!


----------



## Monteagudo

Loriquero said:


> Creo que puede decirse "hacer las cosas sin ganas" pero no estoy seguro que ese es el sentido de la frase en chino.


*******************************
"sin ganas" 比較像是不情願或没意願的做事態度。
「慢條斯理」則只是慢慢來，可没有不情願或没意願的味道。


----------



## Loriquero

Correcto, hacer algo sin ganas es precisamente 不情愿做。。。 No es 慢条斯理。Mil disculpas.

Se me viene a la mente entonces la expresión "sin prisa" Creo que es tambien aproximado a lo que expresa. Para la frase podria quedar algo como "No hagas las tareas tan lentamente"


----------



## xiaolijie

***   你说话办事不要那么慢条斯理的，看着就别扭！
=>>  你说话办事不要那么勉强的，看着就别扭！


----------



## Monteagudo

Loriquero said:


> Correcto, hacer algo sin ganas es precisamente 不情愿做。。。 No es 慢条斯理。Mil disculpas.
> 
> Se me viene a la mente entonces la expresión "sin prisa" Creo que es tambien aproximado a lo que expresa. Para la frase podria quedar algo como "No hagas las tareas tan lentamente"




¡De acuerdo! También queda bien si dices "No hagas las tareas tan despacio".


----------



## Dorothea01

是指慢吞吞吗


----------

